# Killing Cyclops in shrimp aquarium....



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

Try some endlers. If you need some fry send me a pm.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I have try putting fry fish but theirs too many of them and the cyclops are too fast for them.


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

????Ok I am lost do you have a huge mass of them or what? A fry fish will eat like 20 a day at least. So if you put in say about 20 fry that's about 400 per day they will eat. You could try white clouds or neons. Fish are your best tool I think.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

The fish can't get the Cyclops inside the gravel...


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know what to say.....Glad I never had that problem.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

cory's? or loaches?


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

Those might eat the shrimp


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Fish are your only option. Leave a few small fish in the tank all the time and they will go away for the most part. I have some three-line corys in with my cherrys and the shrimp do just fine.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

Mr.ThomasWalls said:


> Those might eat the shrimp


let's just deal with one problem at a time :hihi:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish I had cylops.. That's free fresh food for fish. Put in a small fast fish. Plenty of options... zebra danio, cherry barbs, white cloud, all the tetras.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Why are cyclops a problem in a shrimp tank?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well Finchman, if you don't overfeed too much then the cyclops should be gone. Otherwise they are multiplying really fast because of maybe some bacteria bloom. Otherwise cyclops should be a second pet and not a pest... Or you can take off w/e you're covering your filter with for a week or so, if you're not expecting any babies, unless there are babies already...

Unless you find them disgusting then go find some fry.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

When I first started a shrimp tank I had cyclops briefly. I added an albino cory and after 2 weeks I never saw a single cyclops again. The Cory will not bother your shrimp. I've had mine in the same shrimp tank for over a year now and I have more cherries than I can count.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Heres the problem,I have them in a 2.5 gallon tank with no filtration. I feed them very little, very now and then. I had 8 baby guppy in the tank but the cyclops are way too fast and they multiply like crazy!!!


----------



## sethsmom5702 (Mar 12, 2007)

New to all this tank talk here. Sorry to kind of change the subject, but could someone tell me what a cyclops is and why they're bad? I'm getting read to start my first shrimp tank and I never heard of them.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

You can read about all kinds of little tank buggers HERE. Copepods are harmless but some people just don't like seeing them in their tank. If you have a HUGE explosion of them it can look unappealing. Avoid overfeeding your livestock and you won't have a problem.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

How long can I starve my shrimp in order to kill these cyclops... Also does cyclops eat any algae??


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

I had all kinds of little critters in my ghost tank...moved the ghosts to fish tank to get ready for cherries...I wish I had fry in there...I hate feeding processed food to the fish and want a natural diet for them...this would have been great!!! The only problem I see with adding fry to the tank is that they will eat any "real" shrimp babies (are they called fry also?)


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have cyclops, nematodes and some other teeny hitchhikers I got with some shrimp. I barely feed anything and they haven't gone away. I just don't worry about it.

Tommy


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I am not worry about my shrimp but just hate the thought that if I was put the shrimp into another tank I would possibly have some in the water with the shrimp and its annoying to see them on my glass tank..


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I really wish I had your problem :icon_smil Cyclops are an excellent food for small fishies.

In a planted tank, IMO you don't NEED to feed your shrimp at all. If you feed your plants, they will provide lots of surface that shrimp graze on. I don't feed any of my shrimp and they reach high population levels anyway.

If you are breeding shrimp for sale or to multiply them for some reason... different thing. 

If the cyclops really bother, you could put a few small neon tetras or such in the tank that would take care of any cyclops in record time.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

If you want some cyclops I can send some water with some of my riccia... Just pay shipping..


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

Finch_man,

Try this, set up a temperary tank for all your shrimps, clean your 2.5g tank completely, then fill with aged water and put back all your gups, don't feed them for some days and make sure you don't spot anymore cyclops. Then put back all your shrimps, done. That should be the easiest way for your 2.5g

But one thing, did you know that cyclops can actually filter the water? That might be the reason your shrimfish won't die cause you don't run a filter. HTH


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Its kinda hard to get all the shrimp without getting any cyclops because the net catches them too. But I'll try that!! Thanks!

You think water not treated will kill the cyclops??


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

toddnbecka said:


> Why are cyclops a problem in a shrimp tank?


They aren't, its actually a good sign because it means the water is good!



Finch_man said:


> You think water not treated will kill the cyclops??


Nope they'll like untreated water because it has lots of good stuff!

I don't see any problem, I love all my little kritters in my tank EXCEPT leaches and nymphs I have a nymph I can't get rid of... Its driving me CRAZY!!

-Andrew


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

So I guess I'll just leave these little guy in... Unless someone finds a better way of getting rid of these little guys!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2005)

Gee, I don't know why you think it's a problem. I wish I have your gift with growing cyclopes.


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

I miss my cyclops/copepods. Now all i have are little swimming grains of rice(ostrocod???)

I think the cyclops are cute, personally.

If you do want to get rid of them, don't thrown poison in your tank. If the chemistry of your water changes they disappear.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Yall should be careful what yall wish for!!!lol


----------



## starrystarstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

I had the same prob you did finch_man. What i did with my problem was tons of water changes and feed the shrimp less. Now i only have a few..which i don't mind at all.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I finally got rid of them by putting them in clean water then net them out and made sure that no water drips into the other tank where they are being held. I am not sure.


----------

